# How to find cable TV behind drywall?



## J. V.

I do not know of a tool that can locate the cable other than an ex ray machine. Do you have access to the top or bottom of the walls? It would be much easier to just install a new cable than trying to locate the missing one. It is also very possible it does not exist. It is easy to miss something like this during construction.
You have already made two holes searching. So, use one of the holes for the new cable and patch the other hole.

Note: If you have access above or below, you can take a look and see if there is indeed a cable entering the wall cavity where you think the cable should be. If you can get a view of how the cables were installed, it will be much easier to possibly find the missing one, or install a new one. Good luck.


----------



## 300zx

There are a couple of wire locators that would work but are you going to want to pay the price to buy one ? 300.00 and up http://www.improvementdirect.com/gr.../p608654?source=gba_608654&CAWELAID=296466369 Good Luck. Also you will need to know where the wire comes out the Condo to hook finder to so prob wont work.I think prob J.V.'S Advice is the best here if you have access.


----------



## czars

*Find TV cable*

If you have access to one end of the cable you could use a cable locator or a pipe and cable locator either of which may be available from your local rental center. The rental center near me has a pip:yes:e and cable locator for about $30 for a 1/2 day wich should be long enough to find the cable. Use the transmitter part to send a signal into the cable end that you have available and use the sensor to find the other parts of the cable. It should work in a wall because it will find cables a foot or so below ground.


----------



## gregzoll

Coax would come down from the attic and most likely is in a loop. If you have access to the ceiling space, then time to get crawling.


----------



## Yoyizit

betsy1207 said:


> Is there a tool that can find cable wire behind drywall? My studfinder doesn't pick anything us.


Disconnect both ends of the coaxial cable. 
Confirm there is no continuity between the shield and the center conductor.
Put 24vac into one end of the cable using a doorbell 'former. 
See if your studfinder can now detect the cable. Some Zircon models have a wire finder function.


----------



## Chevyman30571

Hold on wait a minute. There is a tool to locate coax cable behind drywall. Let me ask you this, do you know where the other end of the cable is. Where the cable is entering the house??? If so go to lowes or home Dump and get a toner and probe kit. It is around $100. I know lowes carries the ideal toner with a coax end on it. But make sure it has the probe in the kit. THan all you have to do is hook up the toner to the end of the cable that you can see and put it on tone. THan wave the probe around in the general location of where you think the cable is and you will hear a sound through the probe. I use my toner everyday to find hidden wires behind walls because some morons do not know how to sheetrock.


----------



## Jim Port

Check page 6 in this PDF. Should be available for less than $40. part #ET64220.

http://www.gardnerbender.com/pdf/products/datacom_catalog.pdf


----------



## Chevyman30571

Yes granted that will work. But he is only limited to coax and cat5 and cat 6 rj45 connectors. With that cable toner you can tone individual wires. You are not just limited to certain wires. Also if you want to just get a normal toner you can still tone the coax. Strip the coax so you have the center conductor and the braid. Put one alligator clip on the center conuctor and the other on the braid. It will work just the same.


----------



## mwgarwood

betsy1207 said:


> Is there a tool that can find cable wire behind drywall? My studfinder doesn't pick anything us. Cable guy confirmed there are 4 outlets, but he can't search for hidden wires. This is a 6 year old condo. Have checked out neighboring units and know general vinicity. Cut two holes between studs, 13" off floor, still can't find. Between studs is a fluffy, sprayed in insulation/fire retardant material that falls out. Can this be replaced with the "pink rolled insulation - R17 for exterior, R13 for interior"? Is this just as good as what's there, or not?


Harbor Freight cable tracker worked great for me - Cable Tracker


----------



## Jim Port

Another 11 year old zombie.


----------

